# Anyone Feeding Fromms



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Im feeding the fluffs the original formula Canadae lamb and rice. They have both done really well on it. Since it is almost gone, Im needing to change their food. Im not wanting to try the new Canadae since Ive heard so many conflicting reviews. I was thinking about trying Fromms Duck and Sweet potato. He has allergies so I am limited to what I can feed him. I think the Fromms is also an All Stages food so I can also feed to Mia.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

My parents use Fromms with their Havanese and have been very happy with it. I just looked at their website awhile ago and the foods look good, they also have a new grain free formula that looks good. Fromm is also on the Whole Dog Journal Approved Dry Dog Food list.....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've used the Chicken A La Veg and the Salmon...dogs loooove them! I use the salmon as training treats for Soda.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the duck and sweet potato also has some chicken in it..i dont know if ur baby has an allergy to chicken or not..it also has rice in it which can be a source of allergies. if u r looking for limited ingredients this may not be the right choice....but it looks like a great food other wise


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Dec 1 2008, 05:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680023


> Im feeding the fluffs the original formula Canadae lamb and rice. They have both done really well on it. Since it is almost gone, Im needing to change their food. Im not wanting to try the new Canadae since Ive heard so many conflicting reviews. I was thinking about trying Fromms Duck and Sweet potato. He has allergies so I am limited to what I can feed him. I think the Fromms is also an All Stages food so I can also feed to Mia.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions [/B]



If they are both doing really well on their exisiting food - why do you need to change it? Why not just get some more of their existing food? If it aint broke ... don't fix it


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I tried Karli on Fromm for a little while and she threw up a lot when she was on it. I think a lot of the premium foods have been too rich for her.




Joy


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 30 2008, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680339


> QUOTE (MamaMia @ Dec 1 2008, 05:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680023





> Im feeding the fluffs the original formula Canadae lamb and rice. They have both done really well on it. Since it is almost gone, Im needing to change their food. Im not wanting to try the new Canadae since Ive heard so many conflicting reviews. I was thinking about trying Fromms Duck and Sweet potato. He has allergies so I am limited to what I can feed him. I think the Fromms is also an All Stages food so I can also feed to Mia.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions [/B]



If they are both doing really well on their exisiting food - why do you need to change it? Why not just get some more of their existing food? If it aint broke ... don't fix it 
[/B][/QUOTE]

They are eating the OLD formula Canadae. ..Which is not available anymore. Even if I try the new formula...I have to treat it like a new food.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perhaps try another brand of lamb food since they are doing well on lamb.
The two lamb foods I've used in the past were Canine Caviar lamb and pearl millet and Eagle Pack Holistic Select lamb and rice, just to throw some other lamb foods out there.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

You didn't say what he is allergic to, but I just wanted to note that Shoni likes Karma. It is the organic one from the makers of Innova. It has free range chicken. It is the only dry food I've found that Shoni has eaten consistently for several months. I only give him 1/4 cup a day, plus a spoonful of yogurt and he is slightly chubby. I still give him a tiny bit of canned food with supplements and a sprinkle of chicken breast, but basically he ignores that and eats the Karma. It seems to be a very good food.


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

Bailey has been on Eukanuba Puppy and has been eating well. However, I wanted to switch him to something more natural, bc I don't like the byproducts and fillers in the Eukanuba. The local pet store I go to only sells all natural food and treats. The owner gave me several free samples of food to try for Bailey. He immediately loved the Fromms duck and sweet potato. I've been mixing it in with his Eukanuba, and he went nuts over it. He picks out the Fromms and leaves the Eukanuba. The only thing I've noticed is a much softer stool than usual. Not sure if that's a sign of a problem.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (Baileysmommy @ Jan 10 2009, 11:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702772


> Bailey has been on Eukanuba Puppy and has been eating well. However, I wanted to switch him to something more natural, bc I don't like the byproducts and fillers in the Eukanuba. The local pet store I go to only sells all natural food and treats. The owner gave me several free samples of food to try for Bailey. He immediately loved the Fromms duck and sweet potato. I've been mixing it in with his Eukanuba, and he went nuts over it. He picks out the Fromms and leaves the Eukanuba. The only thing I've noticed is a much softer stool than usual. Not sure if that's a sign of a problem.[/B]


I bought some of the duck and sweet potato when I posted this. Both dogs LOVED it...more than any other food Ive given them. They were both doing what you described Bailey doing...they were picking it out of the mix of the 2 foods. Only problem was..Bleu ended up with an oozing ear infection and skin infection. So I stopped it immediately. I guess he is allergic to all poultry. I switched him to a NB fish. Mia would not eat it. So I bought some more Fromms for her but in the chicken a la veg. She's just ok with it. She has firm, non-smelling poos..which is great. But I may need to get another bag of the duck and sweet potato  since she liked it so much better. Its just so hard when one dog has allergies and the othe does not :mellow:


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Jan 10 2009, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703110


> QUOTE (Baileysmommy @ Jan 10 2009, 11:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702772





> Bailey has been on Eukanuba Puppy and has been eating well. However, I wanted to switch him to something more natural, bc I don't like the byproducts and fillers in the Eukanuba. The local pet store I go to only sells all natural food and treats. The owner gave me several free samples of food to try for Bailey. He immediately loved the Fromms duck and sweet potato. I've been mixing it in with his Eukanuba, and he went nuts over it. He picks out the Fromms and leaves the Eukanuba. The only thing I've noticed is a much softer stool than usual. Not sure if that's a sign of a problem.[/B]


I bought some of the duck and sweet potato when I posted this. Both dogs LOVED it...more than any other food Ive given them. They were both doing what you described Bailey doing...they were picking it out of the mix of the 2 foods. Only problem was..Bleu ended up with an oozing ear infection and skin infection. So I stopped it immediately. I guess he is allergic to all poultry. I switched him to a NB fish. Mia would not eat it. So I bought some more Fromms for her but in the chicken a la veg. She's just ok with it. She has firm, non-smelling poos..which is great. But I may need to get another bag of the duck and sweet potato  since she liked it so much better. Its just so hard when one dog has allergies and the othe does not :mellow:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Since my last post, Bailey took a nap after eating, and woke up...vomited three times, and had a loose stool :yucky: I'm guessing I either gave him too much of the Duck and Sweet Potato (HE wouldnt stop eating it, he loved it!), or he possible also has an allergy to poultry. I'm not sure. I immediately changed his food, put more Eukanuba and only 4 pieces of the Fromms. Naturally he still went straight for the Fromms, lol. HE did not get sick from that small amount. But, even though he likes it, I may try a different natural variety, like the NB fish or venison. HE has been eating these all natural omega Salmon and Cod treats since I got him 2 weeks ago at 12 weeks old, and he loves them, so maybe he'll like the fish.

Its so hard to tell with these guys, whats actually bothering them. I feel like its a lot of trial and error. I feel bad for taking him off the Eukanuba which he loved, but I want him to be healthy. I cant imagine having two with totally different food tolerances! Talk about a challenge!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (Baileysmommy @ Jan 10 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703226


> QUOTE (MamaMia @ Jan 10 2009, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703110





> QUOTE (Baileysmommy @ Jan 10 2009, 11:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702772





> Bailey has been on Eukanuba Puppy and has been eating well. However, I wanted to switch him to something more natural, bc I don't like the byproducts and fillers in the Eukanuba. The local pet store I go to only sells all natural food and treats. The owner gave me several free samples of food to try for Bailey. He immediately loved the Fromms duck and sweet potato. I've been mixing it in with his Eukanuba, and he went nuts over it. He picks out the Fromms and leaves the Eukanuba. The only thing I've noticed is a much softer stool than usual. Not sure if that's a sign of a problem.[/B]


I bought some of the duck and sweet potato when I posted this. Both dogs LOVED it...more than any other food Ive given them. They were both doing what you described Bailey doing...they were picking it out of the mix of the 2 foods. Only problem was..Bleu ended up with an oozing ear infection and skin infection. So I stopped it immediately. I guess he is allergic to all poultry. I switched him to a NB fish. Mia would not eat it. So I bought some more Fromms for her but in the chicken a la veg. She's just ok with it. She has firm, non-smelling poos..which is great. But I may need to get another bag of the duck and sweet potato  since she liked it so much better. Its just so hard when one dog has allergies and the othe does not :mellow:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Since my last post, Bailey took a nap after eating, and woke up...vomited three times, and had a loose stool :yucky: I'm guessing I either gave him too much of the Duck and Sweet Potato (HE wouldnt stop eating it, he loved it!), or he possible also has an allergy to poultry. I'm not sure. I immediately changed his food, put more Eukanuba and only 4 pieces of the Fromms. Naturally he still went straight for the Fromms, lol. HE did not get sick from that small amount. But, even though he likes it, I may try a different natural variety, like the NB fish or venison. HE has been eating these all natural omega Salmon and Cod treats since I got him 2 weeks ago at 12 weeks old, and he loves them, so maybe he'll like the fish.

Its so hard to tell with these guys, whats actually bothering them. I feel like its a lot of trial and error. I feel bad for taking him off the Eukanuba which he loved, but I want him to be healthy. I cant imagine having two with totally different food tolerances! Talk about a challenge!
[/B][/QUOTE]

The kibble size of the NB fish is really big and hard. That maybe why Mia wont eat it...She is a much smaller dog than Bleu. Just though I would let you know if you were thinking about trying it. I was looking at the Fromms website and they also have a fish formula. 

Im seriously thinking about home cooking for them. All these food choices drive me crazy :smstarz:

Anyone on here notice that the Fromms can food is made in China? I bought 2 cans before I noticed it and then threw them out.


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Nov 30 2008, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680023


> Im feeding the fluffs the original formula Canadae lamb and rice. They have both done really well on it. Since it is almost gone, Im needing to change their food. Im not wanting to try the new Canadae since Ive heard so many conflicting reviews. I was thinking about trying Fromms Duck and Sweet potato. He has allergies so I am limited to what I can feed him. I think the Fromms is also an All Stages food so I can also feed to Mia.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions [/B]



This is likely really late as you've probably already changed food, but I just want to say that I swear by Fromm's. Our Toby also went from Canidae to Fromm's, mostly because he just didn't like the taste of Canidae after a week. He was ok on it, and it was the new formula. But he LOVES Fromm's. All the flavours of the Four Star Nutritionals. He's not allergic to chicken, as far as I know, but he eats the Pork/Applesauce and the Duck/Sweet Potato. He rotates about every week or so. He has the Chicken/Veg and Salmon/Veg for treats. 

All the Fromm's Four Star claim to be semi-allergenic, probably because they all contain chicken cartilage. But the Pork and the Duck are supposed to be the most hypoallergenic of the foods. And yes, they are All Stages.


----------

